# mk2 120 mph speedo gauge face template?



## veedub1217 (Oct 6, 2006)

im looking for a good template to make my own gauge faces in photoshop.
i have a 92 gti 1.8l 8v. its the 120 mph speedo. 
does anyone know where i can find a decent template that i can edit in photoshop and then print out? also what would be the best type of paper to print it on? if anyone has any suggestions i would appreciate it. 
i checked the archived topics but the pics i could find were either dead or the wrong gauge cluster. 
i know someone has what im looking for.


----------



## veedub1217 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: mk2 120 mph speedo gauge face template? (veedub1217)*

any one?


----------



## ClintonMan (Jan 28, 2006)

i might try the fabrication thread.


----------



## JeddaIIBock (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: mk2 120 mph speedo gauge face template? (veedub1217)*

check it man...take a square on digital photo with your camera. open the image in photoshop and resize the image so that it and the real gauge are the same size.........oh yeah you're done.
that is your template...all you Industrial Design guys ALWAYS overcomplicating ****. My roommate is a CNC programmer and he does the same thing.
Oh Well at least there's a bridgeport in the garage!


----------



## veedub1217 (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: mk2 120 mph speedo gauge face template? (JeddaIIBock)*

lol ill try that but the only problem is that theres all sorts of issues with a "square on picture" theres barrell distortion thats cause from taking a square picture with a round lens. not enough to notice with your eye usually, but enough to throw you off when your trying to resize an image to an exact size. theres the fact that theres not really a way to get a picture dead on without taking the gauges out of the dash and removing the needles and all that good stuff. because of the plastic cover and the angle that its set in there unless the front of the lens and the gauge faces are set exactly parallel you will end up with either the top or bottom of the gauges being larger than they actually are. again not enough to see with the eye but enough to mess you up if youre trying to get an exact replica. same thing with left to right if your camera is at any kind of angle it causes the same problems with the sides, one will end up larger.
it sounds good in theory http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , but trust me from trying it in other situations, its not good in practice.


----------



## Dark Zero (Feb 17, 2005)

Might be a little time consuming, but why not just take the cluster apart and SCAN the gauge faces? You going to take it apart to replace it with the new face anyway.
http://meistergaugefaces.com/i...A.gif
Small, but maybe enlarging it and refining it might help.



_Modified by Dark Zero at 10:47 AM 2-27-2008_


----------



## JeddaIIBock (Apr 7, 2004)

*Re: (Dark Zero)*

or jus tgo get a set of spectre sticker gauge faces and go from there.
but yeah you are right about barrel distortion. Just Jack the image up to as big of a resolution as you can then you will actually be compressing as opposed to enlarging.
just an idea


----------

